
Show HN: Exwog – Simple Document Generator - exwog
https://exwog.com/
======
Veen
Looks interesting but the name is unfortunate.

[https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/wog](https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/wog)

~~~
exwog
Sorry. I did not know such a word (my native language is Russian).

